# Print and play Furry card game



## Dsurion (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, to tell you the truth, i had no idea where to post this, its a game as the forum suggest, but this part is more related to video games.  

Anyway, long time ago (around 10 months) i made a card game out of boredom and to draw different characters, after testing it some time i had something playable and fun. 
The problem was that some of my friends dont know english so i made all the cards in spanish, but today (after all these months) i decided to translate all the cards for everyone to play the game and let me know what you think. 
IÂ´m sure there are still balance issues between the heroes and some cards, so any feedback and critique is welcome.  

All you need to play is an 8 sided dice and a 20 sided one (maybe you would like to use sleeves for the cards with a magic card behind the printed ones =P).

  For those interested in the download link, send me a note here or on FA 

90% of the cards still dont have art (only 12 of the 15 heroes does), and iÂ´m sure i forgot to add something on the rules so let me know if you have any question and iÂ´ll answer and add them in the FAQ  

Random pic with one of the characters http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7046952


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there anywhere we could just see what all the cards do without downloading it?


----------



## Dsurion (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope, havent uploaded them anywhere yet. I have some previews uploaded but some are old.

I could upload the cards somewhere if you want (thou im sure iÂ´ll fall asleep soon, so i could do that tomorrow)


Edit:
HereÂ´s an old preview of one of the hero cards (but its in spanish >_>)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5437919/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 17, 2011)

i'm not a langauge person so no i don't understand it X.X


----------



## Dsurion (Dec 17, 2011)

*Some Heroes*
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a41/Dsurion/Heroes1.jpg

Edit: stupid photobucket, it seem it rezised the files when i uploaded them -_-


----------

